# Migration Question Answered!!!



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

Will the timing of this years migration be altered because of weather? Answer: YES. significant migration in northern Missouri today!!! Weather forecast shows no drastic change in weather. For those north, be prepared.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

we were thinking about heading south to nb or even sd next weekend whats your thoughts


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

greenc said:


> we were thinking about heading south to nb or even sd next weekend whats your thoughts


Not that you were asking my opinion but I will give me 2 cents anyways.

From my Experience regardless of what is happening is SD the birds ALWAYS hang up in Nebraska for a week or so before they move on. I have hunted Nebraska since I was in High School and hhave always seen this, granted this year is a little different with lack of snow and high temps, but still south dakota has had no snow in the southern part and still the Vast majority of birds hung up in NE. My vote for you would be NE although you may be dealing with Adults in Majority! Hope that helps


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks yeah i just got the itch to get out and i think with the reports i am hearing from nb it should be good it was 70 down there yesterday so we will see


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess it depends on what forecast you are looking at. Hastings NE is scheduled for 7-10 inches at the end of the week.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/hastin ... 4366?day=4


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Trapperjack said:


> I guess it depends on what forecast you are looking at. Hastings NE is scheduled for 7-10 inches at the end of the week.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/hastin ... 4366?day=4


Accuweather has never been a trustworthy source for me! Not that It isnt correct but weather.com is forcasting alot less snow than that!

I guess now it is a waiting game to see! lol


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

well if they even get a foot it will begone in a day or 2 look at the extended forcast highs in the 40-50s


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

I am located in Western Nebraska and have seen a few flocks just last weekend. No big accumulation of snows yet but we are forecasted to get the biggest snow storm of the year. Which wouldn't take much because our biggest snow so far has been 2 inches. Not sure what this will do to the birds but I do hear there are a lot near the Nebraska-Kansas border. Just a very strange year.


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Well in Nebraska we are supposed to get rain/snow Friday, Saturday, and Sunday...So my guess is that will keep the birds out till at least next week i think?


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Im headed in the morning for our first hunt here in central Illinois. There has been huntable numbers here for 2-3 weeks. They dont seem to be going any where fast. If anything there growing in numbers!!!


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

Had another small push today. Tough hunting with no wind. Killed four and called it a day around noon. Headed out for round two tomorrow.


----------



## snowstopper (Jan 27, 2010)

Noticed a good push of S&B's in NW Missouri over the past couple of days. Several feeds reported today in Gentry and DeKalb County about 1 hr east of Squaw Creek. The forecast is for rain and snow to the north so hopefully they will stick around for a while.


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Saw the first very small few flocks of snows today in Southeast Nebraska!!..Im pumped..but I'm sure with the weather coming they will soon be back south!...Sounds like a pretty good storm. :sniper:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Accuweather looks like it was dead on!


----------

